# Cabelas HD spotting scope..



## ForkhornKiiller9000 (Jul 27, 2009)

Does anyone have the cabelas HD spotting scope. if so how do you like it or what dont you like about it...


----------



## Smokepole (Oct 21, 2008)

I have one and really like it for the clarity and light gathering. It's great for setting up on my tripod and really looking at things and then zooming in on stuff. The only thing I don't like is the size and weight of the scope and tripod for back packing. It's a little bulky and heavy. But, for everything else I like it as well as any other more expensive scope.

Smokepole


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I see that on the website they are rated 4.7/5 FWIW. Do you know who makes those ones? They kind of look like Nikon???


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I have that scope and really like it. Side by side with the Swarovski, they are not as good, but for the money it is a great scope! Not very good for backpacking trips but great for short hikes etc. I would recommend it for sure.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I would look at Vortex Skyline ED. You will like it a lot better. It also has a lifetime warranty.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Got one and love it! It's not a Swarky' but it was not as much! It has done everything I have needed it to do.
I only had one problem with mine. The end lens has a rubber ring in the end. I figure it is a seal of some sort. Well it started to come out. I took it into Cabela's to see if they could fix it. They handed me a new one.... I was kinda dumb founded over it.....! But I did not complain!

One thing is ther is not a camera adaptor, at least I can not find one. I have taken some really nice pitures with it....


----------



## n8stephens (Aug 24, 2009)

I bought the 80mm HD 1year ago. I love it. My brother has the 66mm HD. Both are very good, it is hard to tell a difference between the two at full zoom his at 60x? and mine zooms to 80x, there is a difference in the zoom at the lowest setting. I bought the 80mm because it was on a two day sale for an unherd of price otherwise I would have bought the 66mm. The 66mm is smaller and lighter, much better for packing and fits into most smaller packs we have, mine is stuck to be attatched externally to my pack.

Just this morning my buddy and I were glassing some bucks at 1-2 miles, it was cloudy, but the sun had come up. He has a Swarovski 80mm 60x and we could not tell the difference, even when it wasn't quite light yet, and the Cabelas cost less than half of his Swarovski new and performs as well in clarity and light gathering. I spot on a daily basis, it is well built durable and dependable. I am confident that I can see horns in low light conditions out to 2 miles on a regular basis. I highly recommend it.


----------

